# Just got '09 Jetta, media connection, nav, sat but can't get iPod to function



## Eric (Plug Guy) (Apr 22, 2005)

Is there a cliff notes version of the 510 user guide? This is crazy.
Connected iPod to Media USB connection in storage area, iPod is on, settings are active, but NO music. Won't read it.
Am I missing something?
And is there some way to download from iPod to HDD? This guide really blows. 
Thanks.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Just got '09 Jetta, media connection, nav, sat but can't get iPod to function (Eric (Plug Guy))*

Well you have to buy the special iPod cable. Go to your local dealer and order 000 051 446 C. It will fully integrate it but you can't transfer iPod to HDD.


----------



## Eric (Plug Guy) (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Just got '09 Jetta, media connection, nav, sat but can't get iPod to function (rendezvous65)*

Thanks...just ordered from Bud!


----------

